# Anime & Manga Films



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 18, 2010)

I've just got back into manga and wondering what peoples favorites were, I'm just about to watch Steamboy. Anyone have any recommendations? Think I'm gonna check out Paprika next and maybe Dead Leaves.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 18, 2010)

Akira


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jan 18, 2010)

Appleseed & Monster City have always been just a couple of my favourite Mangas

Howls Moving Castle and Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind for non manga'age...

I know fuck all about anime in fairness


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking we may get a picture of a 15 year old cartoon Japanese nympho some time soon.

(I like Kiki's Delivery Service, I'm not sure if it's anime and it sure ain't manga)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 19, 2010)

Berserk     

ghost hunt     

darker than black     

samurai champloo      

busou renkin       

gyakkyou burai kaiji 

black lagoon    

shakugan no shana    

ergo proxy    

ghost hound    

afro samurai 

furi kuri  

full metal alchemist   

boogiepop phantom  

black blood brothers  

night wizard  

paranoia agent  

rosario to vampire  

bus gamer 

hatenkou yuugi

That should keep you going for a while


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 19, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> Berserk
> 
> ghost hunt
> 
> ...



nice one i will check them out


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've just got back into manga and wondering what peoples favorites were, I'm just about to watch Steamboy. Anyone have any recommendations? Think I'm gonna check out Paprika next and maybe Dead Leaves.



if you like Paprika, you'll enjoy Perfect Blue.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Old school: 3x3 eyes

avoid Naruto, it is shit. Battle Angel Alita is good.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a Manga version of Street Fighter II, if that helps.

*Awaits laughter and sneers from the true Mangamaniacs in these parts*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> (I like Kiki's Delivery Service, I'm not sure if it's anime and it sure ain't manga)



Japanese animation = anime. 

My daughter is obsessed by that film. I bought it many years ago in Japan and have enjoyed it on many occasions over the years. Now though, since my daughter discovered it I have had it burnt permanently in the back of my skull though my eyes. Kiki and Ponyo are both going to be very difficult to ever enjoy again. 
I made her a broom because of kiki and have to take her flying on it round the house.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

We stand in silence
Awaiting the arrival
of The Man in Shorts.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 19, 2010)

I loved Dead Leaves even though it was a bit of a sensory onslaught. 
Appleseed is amazing. 
Cowboy Beebop. 
Furi Kuri (if any one has a copy of this that they could copy/lend to me I would be eternally grateful). 
I also love the cuter stuff like Kiki too. 

God there is so much that I have forgotten..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've just got back into manga and wondering what peoples favorites were, I'm just about to watch Steamboy. Anyone have any recommendations? Think I'm gonna check out Paprika next and maybe Dead Leaves.



Fuck steamboy. Dead leaves is a lot of fun but falls a bit short in that it was made for the american market and is crazy simply to appear to be a 'crazy' japanese animation. Somehow (though I am not sure why) it doesn;t quite cut it, but it's by no means terrible, and a fuck of a lot better than most anime. 

I roll out my usual list.

Mindgame
Tamala 2010
Gunbuster (the first one of course)
FLCL
Evangelion (the first time round, though I tire of it now)

I'm a sucker for the old school shit like
Cyborg 009
999
Gatchaman
Urusei Yatsura

And the utter shit like
Odeo 808

. . and good ghibli


----------



## dylans (Jan 19, 2010)

Ghost in the shell 






Trailer here
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3886612761/


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Fuck steamboy.



Yeah i agree, but i haven't watched any Anime since the early 90's so the first thing i did was see what Katsuhiro Otomo was doing because i loved Akira. Big mistake.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

dylans said:


> Ghost in the shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shite.


----------



## debaser (Jan 20, 2010)

I watched Now and Then, Here and There last week, loved it, a tear or two was shed. Anime never end well though I find they either leave you unstatisfied or balls it up. anyway.

Summer Wars was my favourite film of last year though if your only looking for films. If your after a series for a first timer, Cowboy Bebob all the way.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 20, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm thinking we may get a picture of a 15 year old cartoon Japanese nympho some time soon.



Will this do? It's in the tate-mod at the moment.






Girl skipping with a rope made from the milk of her oversized breasts.

I second Evangelion. Though Debaser's right, it's rare to find an anime with a truly satisfying ending.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 20, 2010)

i really dunno what to recommend...  most of it is down to personal taste


----------



## Moot (Jan 20, 2010)

Furi kuri/Fooly Kooly/FLCL is awesome.

Watch that first.


Also, don't listen to Shippou-Chan - he knows fuckall about this kind of thing.


----------



## Chz (Jan 20, 2010)

One thing to watch out for - a lot of things work really well as an ongoing series, but have a really shite movie associated with them. Usually, this movie is aimed at people who are already familiar with the series/manga and will make no sense whatsoever if you watch it all on its own.

Looking at you, Cowboy Bebop. 

In terms of things not recommended yet, I really enjoyed The Vision of Escaflowne. But again, you have to watch the series. Avoid the movie (the Japs call them "OVA"s).


----------



## Sadken (Jan 20, 2010)

Tekkonkinkreet and I really, really cannot recommend Paprika enough.  I fucking LOVE that film.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2010)

Wry ordered a film called Paprika via Love Film and instead of an anime we got a Tinto Brass soft-porn film about a country girl who becomes a happy hooker and sucks loads of the directors generally middle aged mates off for most of the film, and being naked a lot.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098063/


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 16, 2010)

Tekkonkinkreet is amazing, just watched all of afro samurai and i am now watching afro samurai ressurection. I have all the episodes of desert punk to watch later is that any good? I tried watching dominion tank police yesterday couldnt get into it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

i started to watch  sunabouzu/desert punk but  never got into it... it's silly fun  to start off with  but  for some reason i just never really got the craving to sit down and watch  back to back episodes


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 16, 2010)

Shippou-Chan have you watched Samurai 7, Read or Die or Death Note?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

fuck...

i just wrote out an long ass  post  about   anime endings  and   interpretations  and  character based vs plot based shows  only to  accidentaly hit the back button on my mouse and lose it all

meh it wasn't that important  and had a certain amount of gainax fanboyism shown in my choices of anime to deconstruct


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I've just got back into manga and wondering what peoples favorites were, I'm just about to watch Steamboy. Anyone have any recommendations? Think I'm gonna check out Paprika next and maybe Dead Leaves.


 
Steamboy is shit
Akira is shit (read the manga)
Dead Leaves is weird and ok. It's an American Commission. 

I'm pretty sick of anime these days. I still quite like the 70 / 80s stuff, but have not rated anything since 'Mindgame' and 'Tamala 2010'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Shippou-Chan have you watched Samurai 7, Read or Die or Death Note?


 
yes, yes and  no i read the manga and didn't really feel the need to watch the anime   respectively

Samurai 7  is interesting, i like  how they remained true to the original  but also added something of their own  but expanding  on the setting it takes place in  also   i never thought  i could think of any one but mifune as kikuchiyo but damn it i loved that big red robot   and i'll admit  i cried when he  died

i love read or die... it's  just the right mix  of comedy,  fast paced action,  straight up  coolness and  lesbianism.  yomiko readman  is adorable, i just want to hug her    but  she is also  really convincing as an action hero.  it's a pity  the read or die  tv series  was  really mediocre in comparison   the  three sisters  just  were not  as kick ass or as cute  as yomiko 

as for death note   i really liked the manga.....  right up till the point  where  that character dies  after that...  well i hear the ending is good  but  to be honest i never finished it,  most epicly awesome moment...  lights face when he regains his memories


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Steamboy is shit
> Akira is shit (read the manga)
> Dead Leaves is weird and ok. It's an American Commission.



i'd agree with  everything here   with one small  modification 

some of animation techniques in akira   and   to a lesser  extent steamboy are  quite good

mainly it's  the  use  of  light  and clouds   and other  bits  of the environment   note  how tetsuo's power  is  mainly show by it's effect on the environment  i think this is best  shown in the moment  where he is walking through the corridor  trying to find the other children  and   he  just lets out a blast of power  the way they show the expanding field of power  by the crater in the wall is great  and  the way they  cut the lights  along with the guards death   really work in my opinion   

also akira  has an epic  soundtrack ... however it's use in the movie  is often  jarring   and  to me it's more of a  musical interpretation of themes  expressed in the manga    than  music   written to go in the movie


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

debaser said:


> Summer Wars was my favourite film of last year though if your only looking for films.


 
i really liked summer wars too  it's  very fun   and  the way they stylised the net environment was    interesting

most epic moment...  doing maths so fast you get a nose bleed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gunbuster (the first one of course)


 
just as a warning to anyone who goes to watch this   the first episode is RADICALLY different in tone to the rest of the  episodes    it's a parody of sports manga  so unless your already seasoned enough  to get the jokes   it  will somewhat incomprehensible   as well as maybe giving a false impression that  this is a comedy... which it really isn't


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> big list of anime...



well to comment on those i've seen

*Berserk *
one of those ones i know about  have seen tones of clips of  and read through the basic plot but never actually sat down and watched

it's a dark in tone  show based around  fighting  relationship and betrayal from what i can make out 

*ghost hunt*
not watched/read    looks very shoujo (not that that's a bad thing  i love a lot of shoujo stuff  although  there is often really formulaic character structure )

*darker than black   * 
never got into this one  watched the first two  or so episodes  buuuut it just didn't grab me... 
also i got the relly it's not actually as deep as it wanted to be... but  like i said i never really watched more than the beginning so i can't really comment

*samurai champloo      *
anacronistic tale of  a girl wandering japan in search of her past  and her two  companions 
i really liked this  show although i would say it works best if you know the types of stuff it's referencing 
but.. just watch this


*busou renkin  * 
ehh...  it's alright
fighting show... basic premise is to do with alchemy and monstrous homunculus although that   is basically  just a small side dish of plot to the big bowl of rice that is  boy using  special powers  to fight evil
quite like the lead female though
but my biggest problem with this is it's by the creator of rurouni kenshin  and it's not even in the same league as that  if you have to pick one  to watch  go for kenshin (although actually go for the manga  the anime dropped in quality noticeably after the kyoto arc   where it stopped following the manga story line)


*gyakkyou burai kaiji *
i liked this one. (ざわ．．．ざわ．．．)
it's about  a man down on his luck getting involved  with  underground extreme  gambling where  your life is on the line it's about how he has  to use his wits first stay alive and in the game   and then  try and take on the game masters 
if you like this  there is also  Akagi  which is about mahjong gambling  although i must say i never got passed the first episode... i think it helps if  you kinda know mahjong..... although that being said  i did watch all of saki  rinshan kaihou!

*black lagoon   *
i have a statue of roberta... 
however  the rest of the show for me couldn't live up to  the awesomeness of the terminator maid
basic premise  everyday salaryman  ends up becoming part of a modern day pirate crew on the south seas 

*shakugan no shana    *
urasai! urasai! urasai! (yes i'm a fan of sorts)
young boy finds out  that there is a hidden world of magic and people are being erased from existance in an age old war..
what it's really about...  melon pan eating loli  beats up monsters with a flaming sword
also has a battle maid  and  the most adorable mothers around

*ergo proxy    *
strange  psychological artsy scifi 
i have this  but  never  got into it...  it's something you have to make time to watch  rather than just  sit and enjoy... it's probably  very rewarding  if you do ... it's  just  i get  easly distracted  by other anime that  have  things like maids with guns

*ghost hound  * 
very nice animation and an interesting dark tone, i'm really embarrassed that i got side track and never finished this series
it's all about mysterious supernatural happenings occurring in a remote mountain town

*afro samurai *
i found it interesting  but  a little hollow  samurai champloo has a similar style  but  is far better in my opinion
plot  is exactly  what you think  it is... i mean afro samurai  it does exactly what it says on the tin  

*furi kuri * 
i am contractually obligated to love anything by gainax
seriously though it is an excellent  anime  it's   a short ova series   not much longer than a movie   so just go watch it 
it has  mecha  and sky surfing bunny girls...  s in terms of action it  top notch   it  has  animation  which can justifiably be called art  and  a interesting story  but again  with  a lot of gainax stuff it's not really about the plot but about the character relationship  and  the main characters growth 

*full metal alchemist   *
the first anime, the second one or the manga?
all of them have good action and  interesting plots  but  the  first anime  goes off in quite a different direction  compared to the  manga or second anime
main plot  is about  two young brothers  who are genius alchemists  but  are involved in a horrible alchemic accident  which leaves  one with an arm and a leg missing  and the other a disembodied soul inhabiting a suit of armour  and  their  decision to do whatever it takes  to  get themselves back to normal  even to  the extent of joining  the  authoritarian (well.. evil) government 


*boogiepop phantom  *
not watched, though it sounds interesting  and the studio and director has done some classic stuff  

*black blood brothers * 
really?   i found this one to be mediocre at best 
vampire action comedy style thing
the major problem i felt  was that the anime  just felt like a companion piece to a much more detailed  manga or light novel i don't know if that's true or not  but that's the impression i got


*night wizard  *
again really?    it's not  bad  but  this one really is  just a companion piece   to  the night wizard game ... i did like the character of  Akari Himuro  though and Anzelotte  is reasonable as evil loli

*paranoia agent  *
again one that i really  feel i should watch  but never get around to watching  so i can't say much
more of a darker  psychological feel to this one 

*rosario to vampire  *
is porn....   well no not quite  but it's that  kind of ecchi anime   that  is all about  girls fighting over  a guy ...  buy  without  a lot of the stuff  that made shows  like tenchi (the classic harem anime)  more than just about the girls
it's not bad as such...  i did watch all of both seasons  it's just....  porn with out the actual shagging,  see also shows like ladies vs butlers and kanokon   they are all  just about sex 
it's like shaved ice ... you might  pour a flavoured syrup over the top of it  but in the end it's still just a big bowl of frozen water
basic premise for what it's worth   is  generic anime lead male  gets transferred to a school populated by mystical  creatures
most notably  a split personality vampire (lead female)   a succubus  a yuki-onna (snow woman)  and a loli witch 

*bus gamer *
never watched, had some people recommend it to me though
action type show

*hatenkou yuugi*
now this i started to watch but for some reason i never finished
goth loli girl with some magical talent  goes travelling with her two  hot male sidekicks


hope that adds a little extra information to those intrested


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go for Samurai Champloo next just watched a few episodes of Desert Punk and I quite like it.


----------



## debaser (Aug 17, 2010)

Durararrar! has been the only decent show for a while, the summer has been particularly dire the black lagoon OVA is pretty much it... Oh Black Rock Shooter  (I think it was called) hour long bit of yuri with some lovely stylised action just about worth a watch.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 17, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Will this do? It's in the tate-mod at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is fucked up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

i like this summer season

but then  it plays to my taste in  anime..

i'll do a summer 2010 rundown tonight


----------



## The Groke (Aug 17, 2010)

Moot said:


> Furi kuri/Fooly Kooly/FLCL is awesome.
> 
> Watch that first.



I third this motion.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 17, 2010)

Urotsukidoji - Legend of the overfiend


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

ehh... it's  not that good

not bad for a horror    and the ending was sad  but...  it's not  fantastic


----------



## debaser (Aug 17, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> but then  it plays to my taste in  anime..



Fanservice of the dead up there then is it?


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 17, 2010)

It leaves me cold tbh..............don't see the appeal at all !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

debaser said:


> Fanservice of the dead up there then is it?


 
i've not got passed the first episode of that... tits n zombies are.... wierd

i mean if it was just fan service of the ecchi kind  that would be fine  but it's also proper hardcore zombies  and  brutality  so  it just strange to watch

the  OP  was just so over the top  i had to laugh  though...  especially that bit with the fence and the wet top... i cracked up it was  sooo out of place


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> It leaves me cold tbh..............don't see the appeal at all !


 
of? urutsukidouji? highschool of the dead? or  anime?


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 17, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> of? urutsukidouji? highschool of the dead? or  anime?


 
probably all of it...tbh


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

so you dislike all animation?


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 17, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> so you dislike all animation?


 
No but that style of animation (especially the look of it) just doesn't appeal to me in any way.............


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 17, 2010)

I like full metal panic which can't decide if its a serious drama about mercenaries  with giant robots or a high school comedy.Mahoramtic really is the classic Anime botched ending.It a wierd little comedy about a female cyborg warrior who decides to spend what little time she has left caring for the orphaned son of the commander she had to kill in the war ever episode no matter how light hearted ends with a countdown to how many days she has left to live.
  Planetes is a nice little sci fi show.
    Evangelion either the original show or the new films


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

well fair enough  but  your missing out on some good stories


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

that's why i like  full metal panic fummufu  it  just drop all the drama and ramp up the comedy... it's  really  really funny 
i'm not sure why the hate  for the mahoromatic ending... i guess people didn't like  the fact she really does die...   and  how the final episode is open to interpretation (the manga is a lot clearer about what happened)   when i watched the recent mahoromatic OVA  it just reminded me of how bitter sweet a romance it is
eva is eva..


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 17, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well fair enough  but  your missing out on some good stories


 
Probably but horses for courses and all that............


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah think your right about full metal panic it is a better comedy than drama.Though they did have some memorably mad bad guys.The ending of Mahoromatic is just a bit jumbled and leaves lots of questions unanswered.Still would recommend it. Like rocket girls whose last episode seems to have been edited by the work experience bod so ruining the effect they were going for.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

i think with mahoromatic the last episode  was left purposely vague    you can read into it as you wish...  is it a dream? is he dying?  is it real?  etc etc

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/331674-anime-summer-2010
thread on this summers shows


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2010)

So what happens at the end? I got a bit bored after a few eps but liked the finite countdown to destruction / shutdown idea. I seem to remember there was some very cool music during some of the fighting.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

ok 


Spoiler: ending of mahoromatic



first off between the first and second series  a bit of a wierd plot  change happens  which introduces a third party  an evil human organisation dedicated to  causing trouble  between saint and vesper 
they create cyborgs in the hope of producing a mahoro like  warrior 
one of the failed experiments is minawa  who becomes mahoros sister charactor
one of the others is  a strong blond boy who  has managed to duplicate mahoros  glowing hand attack    the one that eats away at her life energy
they of course end up fighting this evil organisation and in that fight it is  suggested that  sugurus grandfather  and  slash  die  (his grandfather being his last living relative)
mahoro  and he  manage to destry their main base  but  the  blond kid survives and goes after suguru...  mahoro gives up her life  to  save him   by basically suicide bobmbing the  kid

suguru is left broken and alone he never returns home as it's too painful and he spends the next twenty years hunting down the remaining survivors of the evil organisation he become a bitter individual  whos soul satisfaction in life is hurting those who hurt him  however in a battle with one of them he is badly injured (even though  he has undergone extensive modification and is mainly cybernetic)   as he wanders through the city  injured he sees mahoro standing before him ...   and he is once again reduced to a lony boy he goes to meet her and the scene transforms into the garden where hydrangeas bloom.

some people  hate the ending as it's never explicitly stated what happens... is this him dying? a dream  or reality?

the manga is a lot clearer    as an android based on saint technology  mahoro's soul (as it were) became part of the  saints  which stores mother computer the memories of all saints passed androids, however saint feels indebted to mahoro for what  she has done  and decide to give her a human body   unfortunately  it takes 20 years to grow  (her approximate human age at death....)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting. What happens to the pedo school teacher with massive knockers?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm really getting into Neon Genesis Evangelion at the moment, its so fucking amazing.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Urotsukidoji - Legend of the overfiend


 
My ex's mum bought this for him when he was younger thinking as it was a cartoon it must be for kids and they sat down to watch it together


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting. What happens to the pedo school teacher with massive knockers?


 in the one comic moment in the last episodes  she is shown  unchanged(as in looks exactly like she did through out the series)  perving over  her new students... she really doesn't like suguru's new look


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I'm really getting into Neon Genesis Evangelion at the moment, its so fucking amazing.


 
i don't like picking favourites  but i eva has to be one of my favorites


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i don't like picking favourites  but i eva has to be one of my favorites


 
I bought the platinum box set but can't bare to watch it again because shinji is suck a anus. 

I might wait for all the new films to end and have a crack at them in all one go. I wasn't massively impressed with the first film though. The new girl seems to be quite popular in Japan though. New blood.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

i like shinji being really rather messed up makes for a better charactor then a load of mech pilots

i also wasn't that impressed with the first film

it's fine.... it's  just not really diffrent fromthe tv show  except  with cg... and  i don't  really like the cg all that  much   the original animation felt more in place

but yeah the new girl looks cute....  couldn't bring myself to for out  on a dakimakura of her though

i mean i quite liked mana  from the  game  but she's  not rei or asuka


----------



## debaser (Aug 18, 2010)

Very few likeable young men in mecha because their arc is always one of manning up after a long period of whining. Done right though the payoff is the one of the things that makes anime great.. Shinji, Renton, Simon. They all turn out cool in the end!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not that in to anime - (although have quite extensively studied Japanese cinema in the past), but have loads of the ghibli stuff - mainly for showing my students at Christmas/end of term... does anyone have any recommendations for anime films (other than Spirited Away/Kiki etc etc etc) that are U or PG rated?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

debaser said:


> Very few likeable young men in mecha because their arc is always one of manning up after a long period of whining. Done right though the payoff is the one of the things that makes anime great.. Shinji, Renton, Simon. They all turn out cool in the end!


 
i'm not sure about that...    well it's true with simon    but  i found  renton  to be.....   a little not there as a character....  a good way to  see this is compare the similar scenes of freak out  between him and shinji  when  they realise  they are hurting human beings.... ii just feel that   that whole section didn't really work with renton   also how dumb would he have to be  to  fight numerous mechs  and only  a loooooooooong way down the line realise he is killing people?  and finally shinji? cool??  

i quite like the charactors in gundam wing  but  they don't develop quite in the same way


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not that in to anime - (although have quite extensively studied Japanese cinema in the past), but have loads of the ghibli stuff - mainly for showing my students at Christmas/end of term... does anyone have any recommendations for anime films (other than Spirited Away/Kiki etc etc etc) that are U or PG rated?


 
Blood - The Last Vampire is pretty good. How old are these children?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i'm not sure about that...    well it's true with simon    but  i found  renton  to be.....   a little not there as a character....  a good way to  see this is compare the similar scenes of freak out  between him and shinji  when  they realise  they are hurting human beings.... ii just feel that   that whole section didn't really work with renton   also how dumb would he have to be  to  fight numerous mechs  and only  a loooooooooong way down the line realise he is killing people?  and finally shinji? cool??
> 
> i quite like the charactors in gundam wing  but  they don't develop quite in the same way


 
What are these other mech films you are talking about?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2010)

Enjoyed Miazaki's Ponyo, recently. Still love GitSSAC, mind. Even better than the films, sorta.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> ....  couldn't bring myself to for out  on a dakimakura of her though
> 
> i mean i quite liked mana  from the  game  but she's  not rei or asuka



You've lost me. 

I wish these things were not always about school kids though. Well maybe just Eva, which did so many other things right.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Blood - The Last Vampire is pretty good. How old are these children?


 
The cartoon (I have not seen the live action one) is shite*.

*Disclaimer - I had to watch a press copy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not that in to anime - (although have quite extensively studied Japanese cinema in the past), but have loads of the ghibli stuff - mainly for showing my students at Christmas/end of term... does anyone have any recommendations for anime films (other than Spirited Away/Kiki etc etc etc) that are U or PG rated?


 
I personally like Urusei Yatsura, its an 80s manga, TV series and set of films. It's probably actually quite shit but I love it. If you are thinking about your pupils it is packed full of cultural references and japanese traditions. 

The manga is better though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> What are these other mech films you are talking about?


 
tengen toppa gurren lagann - gainax  mecha show...  it's sorta the spinal tap of mecha shows
Eureka Seven - sky surfing mecha   there is a plot in there  somewhere too but it's kinda secondary
and of course eva


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The cartoon (I have not seen the live action one) is shite*.
> 
> *Disclaimer - I had to watch a press copy.


 
it really is kinda shit

i gave up on it  when  i realise it really wasn't going to get any better... and  that was like 30 episodes in

edit..

sorry the tv  anime of blood  is shit... the OVA is... ok   for animation  but the plot is....  kinda non existant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Blood - The Last Vampire is pretty good. How old are these children?


 
blood is not something you could  get away  with  in a school i don't think ... there is a fair bit of gore  and  sexuality


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You've lost me.
> 
> I wish these things were not always about school kids though. Well maybe just Eva, which did so many other things right.


 
from what i've seen Mari  (the new one) is a well designed charactor  but i'm not sure of her yet   so  whene they realeased  dakimakura of  the three female pilots  i didn't get   her one   just rei and asuka 

i view here  a bit like i view mana  a charactor from the girlfreind of steel game 
http://www.furuanimepanikku.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/girlfriendofsteel.jpg

intresting  but  not really  part of the core story... but i still havn't  watched the second movie  even though i have a copy


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> it really is kinda shit
> 
> i gave up on it  when  i realise it really wasn't going to get any better... and  that was like 30 episodes in
> 
> ...


 
this is the one i was refering to:


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2010)

Chz said:


> In terms of things not recommended yet, I really enjoyed The Vision of Escaflowne. But again, you have to watch the series. Avoid the movie (*the Japs *call them "OVA"s).


 
It's Japanese. Not Japs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Blood - The Last Vampire is pretty good. How old are these children?


 
11-16.  It has to be PG or U really. It's not worth getting a 15, I would hardly be able to use it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

whether japs or japanese  movies and OVAs  are diffrent things 

movies  get a theatrical release and  are movie lengh  say 90min or whatever

OVA  (Original Video Animation)  are single episodes usually  30 to 45 min in length  and  are straight to dvd/video/laserdisk   

they can  be single episodes of  popular shows... often  the beach or onsen episode  or  short stand alone series  of  2 to 6  episode

now sometimes OVA series  are stuck together to form a movie   (urotsukidouji   is an example of this)  but  in genral the movie  and an ova  will be diffrent things


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> either japs or japanese the movies and OVAs  are diffrent things
> 
> movies  get a theatrical release and  are movie lengh  say 90min or whatever
> 
> ...


 
Fascinating but it's Japanese, not Japs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

but the japanes love contractions!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> but the japanes love contractions!


 
You're a knowledgeable sage on all things anime/manga, Shippou- Chan, so you don't need me to lecture you on this particular tangent. I've said it all before & to less enlightened souls


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> 11-16.  It has to be PG or U really. It's not worth getting a 15, I would hardly be able to use it.


 
I was joking sorry


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> this is the one i was refering to:




Yeah me too. It's shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I was joking sorry


 
Then you should have said Urotsukidoji or la blue girl or something.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Then you should have said Urotsukidoji or la blue girl or something.


 
Yeah but Urotsukidoji was already mentioned in this thread


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah me too. It's shit.



I liked it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

it's  flashy

it has decent animation  and for a lot of people it has a certain nostalgia value   that   things like GITS  and akira  have   as  they  were some of the early break out anime   and   it  was  possibly  the first time anime one ever saw  swords and sei fuku .... but   after many years of watching various girls in various uniforms fight various monsters   you kinda  build up an immunity to the wow factor

it's not like  the blood OVA  is horrible  but  it lacks substance   it is style over content

i know it works better when you  consider the extended medium  as  there is also   blood games  and manga    which expand on the story  and the charactior (what is her name again sanya sayo?  summin like that)    but  with out those    what is the plot? mysterious girl who is not human cuts up vampire monsters ...  and...  and...  well that's about it


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

just about to watch the final episode of Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

it's intresting

in a lot of ways i prefer the  two  end episodes of the tv version  to the  ending as portrayed portrayed in  end of eva... which  although spectacular  did lack  a real insite into shinji  in the way  the tv episodes did


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

I really liked the whole series, really good stuff. yeah i need to watch that next.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> it's intresting
> 
> in a lot of ways i prefer the  two  end episodes of the tv version  to the  ending as portrayed portrayed in  end of eva... which  although spectacular  did lack  a real insite into shinji  in the way  the tv episodes did


 
I think they both work well side by side. The TV one is what is happening in the mind (where we really live?) during the final battle. I do prefer the film though. Big Rei, splat splat splat "I know, I know I've let you down" la la la.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah i can understand that

it's got stuff like asukas  battle which is  just  the best fight in the whole series  really (although  the dance fight and  some of the other are great)   and yes the rise of lilith and the  spreading of the anti at feild  along to komm suesser todd is  just epic

the  bit where it starts showing shots of an audiance and the voice actors in a crowd  is  a little odd....   it doesn't quite have the same impact as the use of live action in the tv series which followed the thematics of the series

but i'd kinda have to watch it all again    and it's been a while


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 21, 2010)

Shippou-Chan I've been watching Samurai Champloo, thanks to your recomendation and its fucking amazing. So much better than Afro Samuari.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2010)

the thing about afro samurai is that the original idea was  really just a drawing, a designer  created the image of a character who was  half samurai half harlem globetrotter. 

the some time later  they made  some models of the charactor, then an anime guy saw the model and thought it would be cool to do an anime based on it,  then some how  samuel l jackson  heard about it  and it sorta grew from there

the problem is  that   there is practically no substance to it,  it  seems  when ever  anime studios team up with american distridutors  they seems  to go into super-stylism mode. see for example dead leaves, the animatrix and   that bit from kill bill  intresting animation and you can't fault the production values  but there always seems to be something missing

personally i belive it's at least  partly  to do with a change in story types, rather than being routed in anime  afro samurai  is more  about samurai  film clichés  it takes a plot which is practically a parody of  samurai tales   fills it with stock characters and then just  adjusts their personality untill they have gone all hip hop 

it's presented rather like  like baz luhrmann's take on romeo and juliet, the story is unchanged   but the tonality is  radically diffrent, however  instead of  having shakespeare to work with  you instead have stock chilches from japanese period drama (though think more robin hood than jane austin)


what you end up getting is something that actually feels like a distant cousin of those  kung fu blaxploitation films


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 22, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> the thing about afro samurai is that the original idea was  really just a drawing, a designer  created the image of a character who was  half samurai half harlem globetrotter.
> 
> the some time later  they made  some models of the charactor, then an anime guy saw the model and thought it would be cool to do an anime based on it,  then some how  samuel l jackson  heard about it  and it sorta grew from there
> 
> ...


 
I didnt like the fact that they had guns, mobile phones and motor bikes in Afro Samurai. Do you know of any other good ones set in Feudal Japan? Have you seen Kai Doh Maru?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2010)

kenshin is good for dbing set in a historical setting it includes real life people and events (although not accurately of course)
samurai 7 (an anime version of seven samurai) is  a good example  of  how to adapt a work it stay true to the original  yet introduces something of it's own  to add to the story. i found it an interesting companion to original (although you don't have to have watched sever samurai to  enjoy this film  you should commit film seppuku with a shard of a smashed dvd to regain your honour)

can't really think of many samurai  type anime,   i gues japan  has a lot of live action period stuff    so anime tends to cover diffrent grounds (this is a compleate guess i'm not that informed on japanese tv apart from anime)


ETA

actualy kenshin is a bit....  i love it  but  the anime isn't that well crafted    it's a fighting show  for boys at it heart  and although they do have some intresting themes running through the manga  the anime  becomes fight of the week     and   it get crammed with filler     side stories  not in the manga  that  generally  arn't as good ..... also everything after the kyoto arc  is filler

if you don't mind shounen stuff  then it's a classic,  but  it's an acquired taste


just go watch all of  the zatoichi it epic, the first one  is a proper old school samurai film  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tale_of_Zatoichi

the later movies had a slightly diffrent  feel lots more   of katsu turning into the human blender  and going through whole villages of goons
however just watch this  sequence,,,  the bit with the hallway  is  just  classic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> kenshin is good for dbing set in a historical setting it includes real life people and events (although not accurately of course))


 
My wife loved this manga, she also says the ovas are great but the TV series sucks balls. It's not really for me. Theres always a bigger boss etc etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah dragon ball syndrome

actually   kenshin manages to  avoid  this  by really only have  3 or 4 people  who seriously pose  a threat  throughout the series all the rest basically get their arses handed to them...  the dramatic tention in the fights mainly comes  from the side fights  where diffrent members of the kenshingumi face off with various other bad guys

the whole story is  about  trying to stop fighting  rather than  trying to get stronger    

in the anime  this  was the  stand out  fight  for me because it had  elements come into play 


the manga is better though in a lot of ways

the OVA is intresting  with some great animation  but  it's a slightly diffrent story  with a slightly different  character   kenshin is  more  empty  resigned to fighting  whereas  the manga  kenshin is shown to  be kind caring  and good with people  which  makes it more painful  for him that the only thing  he  can do to change the world around him is kill 

his rejection of  killing sorta balence out  the fights  a bit   but  to be honest   the series  is more about him trying to stop fights  then  to win them


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> yeah dragon ball syndrome


 
There is a great bit in the kerro gunso manga where Tamama first discovers manga.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 26, 2010)

i finished watching samurai champloo and it was fucking amazing but now i dont know what to watch. tried a few episodes of black lagoon, but couldnt get into it. might watch samurai 7 instead.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2010)

the problem with watching really good stuff is  trying to pick what next ....   

the problem  i'm having is remembering whats good


----------



## debaser (Aug 27, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop should have been watched before Champloo so watch it asap if you haven't already. Otherwise  GiTs, Noien, Mushishi, Bacanno!. All good stuffs.


----------



## diabolus (Aug 27, 2010)

Metropolis was on film4 recently.. really enjoyed it, one of the best anime i've seen. It's loosely based on the original german film. 

Trailer:


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 27, 2010)

debaser said:


> Cowboy Bebop should have been watched before Champloo so watch it asap if you haven't already. Otherwise  GiTs, Noien, Mushishi, Bacanno!. All good stuffs.


 
I have Cowboy Bebop watched up to episode 4, i might give it another go.


----------



## debaser (Aug 27, 2010)

Same dudes involved as Champloo but with considerably better story.. and characters, though its jazz rather than hip hop. 

You've not liked it so far?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2010)

better story?

i wouldn't say that personally

also it feels quite disconnected...   each episodes  is it's own little show particularity when concerned with spike...

it's good  but  for me  champloo worked better as a series


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 27, 2010)

debaser said:


> Same dudes involved as Champloo but with considerably better story.. and characters, though its jazz rather than hip hop.
> 
> You've not liked it so far?


 
i did like it and im really interested in the whole beat generation, jack kerouac is one of my favourate writers. i just didnt get into it, not that i didnt like it i just need to give it another go. Champloo just blew me away and i was hooked from the start i really cared about the charactors especially Mugen, the story was strong, it was funny and i almost cried at the end. I liked it even more than breaking bad and breaking bad was fucking amazing.


----------



## debaser (Aug 27, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> better story?
> 
> i wouldn't say that personally
> 
> ...


 
pfft, heresy as far as I'm concerned, bebop has no equal! Each character having several back-story episodes leading to a "final" episode for each worked really well!

Eds final episode, on man, I'm welling up just thinking about it!

Plus Spike and the gang where just more interesting characters than moe blob dull samurai and spike mkII.


----------



## debaser (Aug 27, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i did like it and im really interested in the whole beat generation, jack kerouac is one of my favourate writers. i just didnt get into it, not that i didnt like it i just need to give it another go. Champloo just blew me away and i was hooked from the start i really cared about the charactors especially Mugen, the story was strong, it was funny and i almost cried at the end. I liked it even more than breaking bad and breaking bad was fucking amazing.



oh you are going to LOVE cowboy bebop, watch it, quick!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2010)

debaser said:


> Cowboy Bebop should have been watched before Champloo so watch it asap if you haven't already. Otherwise  GiTs, Noien, Mushishi, Bacanno!. All good stuffs.


 
I got about 7 eps in before I was bored shittless. I did make this sort of parody of the titles for a video though.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 14, 2010)

I just watched Dante's Inferno: An Animated Epic which was quite good. I started watching full metal alchemist the other day but couldnt get into it. Gonna watch First Squad next looks quite good russina wwII with wizards.

anyone seen Detroit Metal City or darker than black? they both look alright.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2010)

i started darker than black  but only got two or so episodes in so i can't really comment

as for detroit metal city  it does sound funny ..


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 14, 2010)

I just watched First Squad it was amazing, everything from Studio 4°C that i have seen has been really good.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Squad


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2010)

it soundd intresting

studio 4°C tend to do mostly arty stuff and a lot of intenational colaborations

it tends to be good... but quite a lot of the time they don't feel very anime like


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah Mind Game has a really unique style but its also really good aswell, i enjoyed it alot.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 18, 2010)

watched 5 episodes of wolf's rain and it was ok didnt really care about any of the charactors though. darker than black was really good liked it alot. i watched 3 episodes of highschool of the dead tonight and that is also really good. yesterday i watched sword of the stranger and that was pretty good not amazing but worth a watch.


----------

